# Your first...



## loopytheone (Jul 18, 2013)

I am just curious, how old were some of you guys when you had you first kiss? Proper, open mouth kiss, I mean. How was it? And how old were you when you first, ahem, spent the night physically with a person? Feel free to say as much or as little as you like on the topic!

I was 13 when I first kissed somebody and he was a big guy, a year younger than me though and had no idea what he was doing, he shoved his tongue down my throat and it was gross!


----------



## Tad (Jul 18, 2013)

22, for both (there was some time between them, lol!). 

Yes, I was a late starter. People, when you are teaching boys that they need to respect girls, not pressure them, etc....be aware that it helps if you also tell them that it is actually OK to start conversations with them, to flirt with them, or to ask them out.....some kids take things far too literally :doh: (also I was a nerd, knew I had an interest in fat stuff, and wanted a long term relationship rather than random encounters....but I do think that the bigger problem was that my concept of being a nice guy basically meant never suggesting that you had any interest in the body of any woman ever. Oh the wasted years!)


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 19, 2013)

Another really late bloomer for intimacy. I was 20 for both. Although I did have some random sexual encounters, such as oral and other things in my earlier teens, but no deep kissing or intercourse until I was 20.


----------



## djudex (Jul 19, 2013)

I think I was 11 or 12 for my first frenchie and 22 when I first made sweet, sweet lovin's.


----------



## shandyman (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I am a little embarrassed to admit this, but I think a bit of openness is good. I was 18 before I had my first proper kiss and 24 before I was fully intimate.


----------



## Melian (Jul 19, 2013)

First kiss = 12. Guy was 16 and it was absolutely terrible (but we had some kisses later on that were pretty decent).

Lost virginity = 17, by force. Suffice to say, it was a nightmare.

First consensual sex = 18. It was just terrible and disgusting. I did it just to be nice to my bf of 2 years.


----------



## ffaboots (Jul 21, 2013)

I feel like it's weird when lurkers like myself randomly post, but I thought it was really cool that other late bloomers were being open in this thread.

My first french kiss was at like 9 or 10 (in a blanket fort, and I remember being petrified we'd get caught the whole time). But I didn't lose my virginity until I was 22, and it was great--we were mutually crazy about each other and it was a pretty ideal experience. I'm torn between being glad I waited and, like Tad, cursing all the years I was too afraid to pursue it.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 21, 2013)

ffaboots said:


> I feel like it's weird when lurkers like myself randomly post, but I thought it was really cool that other late bloomers were being open in this thread.
> 
> My first french kiss was at like 9 or 10 (in a blanket fort, and I remember being petrified we'd get caught the whole time). But I didn't lose my virginity until I was 22, and it was great--we were mutually crazy about each other and it was a pretty ideal experience. I'm torn between being glad I waited and, like Tad, cursing all the years I was too afraid to pursue it.



Hooray for lurkers! I was one for so many years before posting! And I don't think 22 is late at all, but then as a 23 year old virgin that might not be surprising!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 21, 2013)

I had my first kiss at what.... 5 yrs?

I've still not had penetrative sex, but it's never been that high on my list of priorities.


----------



## tankyguy (Jul 22, 2013)

32 and have never even held a girl's hand.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, in the spirit of being open and honest, I figure it can't hurt to do the same. 

I haven't really had much eh, intimate experience at all, as difficult as it is to admit that. I've "cuddled" a bit with a girl I used to know back at around 17 or 18, but it never went any farther than that as she was more interested in guys that put out the first few minutes of meeting each other (and I just happened to be the one available guy there at the time)--that's just never been my idea of intimacy/romance I guess. It might sound corny as hell, but I've always wanted my first time to mean something (i.e. be with someone with a mutual closeness), and that goes for kissing too. I've had several opportunities over the years, one or two while in college in fact, but I just didn't feel anything, or have anything in common, with the girls that were interested in me. Don't get me wrong, I'm not super picky or anything (far from it), but I have to believe you have some legitimate interest in getting to know each other and not just a brief fling with the fat guy you think you're doing a favor, heh. 

So yeah... I'm a 27 year old virgin, in just about every sense of the word, and it's not something I'm particularly proud of :blush:. I still wonder if maybe I should have taken advantage of the opportunities I had back then. If nothing else, I could have got some much needed experience from it. I can't say I'm really looking forward to the day when that lack of experience is made apparent to the poor, unsuspecting soul that has the 'pleasure' of being my first, haha. We've all got to learn sometime though, I suppose. 

*Ahem*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 22, 2013)

I remember I used to be such a "purist." Now I'm a whore, and I love it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 22, 2013)

At the end of the day, it's just sex. If you have it, fantastic. If you don't, fantastic.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 22, 2013)

*really don't remember my first passionate kiss.........

and by the time I reached college I WAS DESPERATE to lose my virginity....
I was 18, and it was awful in a room with another couple......and HORRIBLE *


----------



## Chubpim (Jul 22, 2013)

I was 13 when losing virginity and 20 when kissing came into play. I've never been an oral guy until then...


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 22, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> At the end of the day, it's just sex. If you have it, fantastic. If you don't, fantastic.



True, but if I'm going to do it, I'd prefer it to be with someone I care about. That's really all I was getting at.


----------



## Archetypus (Jul 22, 2013)

I was about 10 when I smooched. 15 for sex. 

I've never been too shy about chasing women and am very affectionate. I think a lot of fat fellows let their natural tendencies become overshadowed by unnatural expectations. It's a very effeminate trait, and a turn off for someone who wishes to fuck a man and not a be-dicked girl.

Life is basically a numbers game. If you want something, you need to persistently try for it. Eventually you will succeed. Lack of confidence is actually an abundance of emotion, and feelings are lies. 

Promiscuity is undignified, but fear flavored celibacy is lame. I encourage my fellow fat guys to stop making me look bad and start boning one and all. I guarantee it will be worth it...

(I am strictly addressing men. As a seedbearer, I have only 2nd hand knowledge of a woman's connection to her sexuality and would never dare to presume.)


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm a late bloomer as well, I was 21 when I had my first kiss.


----------



## sophie lou (Jul 22, 2013)

I was 14 when i had my first open mouthed kiss and i was 17 when i first had sex. My first time was really good because the guy was older than me and very gentle. I can't believe i am going to admit this but i think the reason it was so good was because i had already penetrated myself with a make do toy so i didn't have the trouble of it being too painful with him and i knew some of what to expect


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 22, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> I was about 10 when I smooched. 15 for sex.
> 
> I've never been too shy about chasing women and am very affectionate. I think a lot of fat fellows *let their natural tendencies become overshadowed by unnatural expectations*. It's a very effeminate trait, and a turn off for someone who wishes to fuck a man and not a be-dicked girl.
> 
> ...



Okay, I get that you were addressing the guys here but I can't just read this and say nothing. 

1) Not every guy wants to screw a load of girls or even any body at all. Just because you do doesn't mean that they do or that there is anything wrong with them for not having the same feelings/impulses as you. 

2) I have no idea what you mean by this sentence in bold but I am guessing from the context that what you are implying is that being shy etc is feminine. It isn't and not every woman likes the same thing. Speaking as a woman, I can tell you that plenty of girls like a guy who is more laid back or who doesn't chase after them. As quite an independent person I would rather be the one making the first move and being hit on by a guy, especially one I don't know, is just about the biggest turn off in the world to me. 

2a) There is nothing wrong with being a feminine man. Lots of women love that. Just like lots of women love manly men, or manly women, or feminine women. Feminine and being female are not insults or flaws. 

3) See my first point about not everybody wanting to sleep with lots of women. In addition to this, not everybody wants to hit on or get with just any woman. Some people don't want cheap sex, they want meaningful relationships only. Some people do want cheap sex but are only attracted to very few women. So advising somebody to just keep hitting on any woman that looks remotely attractive is hardly good advice for everybody. 

4) True, not going for girls because you are scared isn't all that awesome but it is normal and something that has to be worked through. Not to mention that not everybody is celibate because they are afraid of women. Plenty of people don't want to or haven't yet decided to have sex for a whole range of reasons. 

...we really need a two cents symbol on here!


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 22, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I remember I used to be such a "purist." Now I'm a whore, and I love it.



hahahah 

I decided to take the plunge an do some kissing an heavy petting at 19. It was a month before my 20th. First time kissing then later, with the same person, first time Everything


----------



## Tad (Jul 22, 2013)

Pretty much what Loopy said, plus that I'm not convinced that the best tactics for getting laid are also the best tactics for developing a long term relationship. (not saying the former can't lead to the latter, just maybe not the most reliable route.)

But hey, whatever works for each person, right? For some people one thing works, for others another works. So I'm not knocking those who who subscribe to the same approach as Archetypus, just agreeing with Loopy that I think there are other valid approaches to life, love, and losing your V-card ;-)


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> Promiscuity is undignified, but fear flavored celibacy is lame.



OR we could just stop applying some arbitrary, moralistic value to sex. Have a lot of sex? Cool. Have no sex? Cool. Somewhere in between? COOL. It's _just_ sex, it doesn't need to be some indicator of someone's value or awesomeness.

Also,


Archetypus said:


> I encourage my fellow fat guys to stop making me look bad and start boning one and all. I guarantee it will be worth it...



I really don't need anyone else dictating my sex life.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 22, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> At the end of the day, it's just sex. If you have it, fantastic. If you don't, fantastic.





Paquito said:


> OR we could just stop applying some arbitrary, moralistic value to sex. Have a lot of sex? Cool. Have no sex? Cool. Somewhere in between? COOL. It's _just_ sex, it doesn't need to be some indicator of someone's value or awesomeness.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



you two stated this much more eloquently than I did, but this was my point. 

It's just another human interaction, some people dig it, some don't. At the end of the day, you're still an asshole, if you're an asshole, whether your'e boning someone or not.


----------



## tankyguy (Jul 22, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Not to mention that not everybody is celibate because they are afraid of women. Plenty of people don't want to or haven't yet decided to have sex for a whole range of reasons.



In my case, it's due to a number of converging circumstances. Some of them I can control, some I cannot:

-I'm naturally introverted, so I tend not to go out and meet people. That's not to say I don't go out, but rather, when I do I generally keep to myself. This is something I'm working on.

-I went to a small career college with around 30 students enrolled, 5 of them female, 3 of them were 'taken'. My career history has had a similar gender ratio among co-workers, so little chance of meeting women on the job or at school.

-Despite trying to keep a positive attitude, my size and geeky personality _has_ been a liability in dating. I've been trained to assume nobody is interested, thus I'm not receptive of signs nor do I approach all that often. Worse, I've misinterpreted false positive signals in the past that lead to spectacular awkwardness and made me even more 'gun shy'. :blush:

-At present, I am physically isolated from the city proper, making it difficult to socialize, period. Additionally, I'm living in a basement and am only semi-employed despite my best efforts. I really don't feel I should be _trying_ to date until I have more to bring to the table and actually have a place to invite someone over to.

-This is a university town with, in my experience, a lot of college girls just passing through looking for a fling with very stereo-typical attitudes about who they want it to be with.  Missing out on that didn't bother me too much since I'm more interested in a real relationship, but it's just more cruft I have to wade through in the dating scene.


I'm not especially proud of my lack of a love life, but I'm not horribly bothered by it either. I fill my time with other pursuits. 'Que será, será'.
:happy:


----------



## Archetypus (Jul 22, 2013)

You've all so delightfully over sensitive, and your collective propensity to apply your silly implications,in order to win arguments never made, absolutely thrills me.

Did I say anyone ought "screw loads of women" or have "cheap sex"? Both of which have about as much to do with the topic at hand as "meaningful relationship". Also, did I say something about being effeminate as an insult or a flaw? NO?? oh...

In future, it would be proper to confine your response to what I actually said and not some imaginary conversation. That said, loopytheone, I probably agree with with your 2 cents, but it does not in any way invalidate the relevance of what I said. Because I'm right.

Tad, this thread is about is about first times, not LTRs...as above.

Paquito, sexual activity is not an arbitrary value. It is a biological imperative. And I did not dictate, I encouraged. Which you will see if you go back and read the actual quote you used.

Jose, grow up. If you think someone is an asshole, tell them straight up...if you're man enough. Passive aggressive name calling is for cowards ( see what I did there).

Tankyguy, I like your posts and I appreciate your candid nature. I encourage you not give up on yourself or sex or a loving relationship. All 3 are entirely worthy pursuits.


----------



## Esther (Jul 22, 2013)

I smell a troll.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 22, 2013)

Esther said:


> I smell a troll.



He certainly has posted some interesting things today.


----------



## Archetypus (Jul 22, 2013)

OMG was I just called a troll? I guess it's suicide for me...again.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 22, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> You've all so delightfully over sensitive, and your collective propensity to apply your silly implications,in order to win arguments never made, absolutely thrills me.
> 
> Did I say anyone ought "screw loads of women" or have "cheap sex"? Both of which have about as much to do with the topic at hand as "meaningful relationship". Also, did I say something about being effeminate as an insult or a flaw? NO?? oh...
> 
> ...



hahaha, well I'm touched that you thought I was calling you an asshole. Sadly my comment was not in regards to you or anyone else. 

I firmly believe that as a person, you're allowed to do whatever you want and whatever makes you happy as long as you aren't harming anyone else.

And it's Hozay.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> Did I say anyone ought "screw loads of women" or have "cheap sex"?





Archetypus said:


> Promiscuity is undignified, but *fear flavored celibacy is lame*. I encourage my fellow fat guys to *stop making me look bad and start boning one and all*.





Archetypus said:


> Also, did I say something about being effeminate as an insult or a flaw? NO?? oh...





Archetypus said:


> It's a very effeminate trait, and *a turn off* for someone who wishes to fuck a man and not a *be-dicked girl*.



:kiss2:

And just to reiterate my point, I want people to have whatever kind of sex life they want (as long as it's consensual and not hurting anyone). I don't care if you want to fuck enough people to fill a country or never orgasm in your life, as long as it's the sex life that leaves you satisfied.

And I thought it was Whorezay, not Hozay.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 22, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> You've all so delightfully over sensitive, and your collective propensity to apply your silly implications,in order to win arguments never made, absolutely thrills me.
> 
> Did I say anyone ought "screw loads of women" or have "cheap sex"? Both of which have about as much to do with the topic at hand as "meaningful relationship". Also, did I say something about being effeminate as an insult or a flaw? NO?? oh...
> 
> ...



Oversensitive? I was expressing my opinions on what you said. If you don't want to hear other people's opinions stay away from internet forums, simple as. I was giving my thoughts on what you said, that is all. For the record, I don't take advice off strangers on the internet but if I were to give some it would be to try and understand the difference between your opinion and facts. Incidentally, sex is not a biological imperative as it is not necessary for survival. A drive, yes, and imperative, no. People who were born without a desire for food or warmth etc die as children unless given medical care for they are lacking a drive for something necessary for life. The last time I checked myself and the other asexuals out there are not dying off due to our lack of sex drive. 

Incidentally, as the creator of this thread and the person who asked the question in the first place I should point out that all types of relationship are fine to talk about. There is nothing wrong with giving advice to other people on this board and looking for your first long term relationship is just as relevant as looking/talking about your first sexual encounter.

Ah, and thanks to Paquito for that, I didn't have the patience to go back and do it myself but those were the phrases I was thinking of as well.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 22, 2013)

Paquito said:


> :kiss2:
> 
> And just to reiterate my point, I want people to have whatever kind of sex life they want (as long as it's consensual and not hurting anyone). I don't care if you want to fuck enough people to fill a country or never orgasm in your life, as long as it's the sex life that leaves you satisfied.
> 
> And I thought it was Whorezay, not Hozay.



Same Diff baby boy.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 22, 2013)

Paco, I agree with most of what you're saying. If doing whatever, feels right for you the individual, then by all means go with it. Don't let anyone ever dictate how to live your life! But, I do have to agree with one part of Archetypus' statement. Fear flavored celibacy is lame. In my opinion, anything done or not done for that matter, out of fear, is lame. I do know though that it is something easier said than done, but to me there is nothing more sad than letting fear dictate your actions. Hopefully in any issue one has in their lives they will take the appropriate steps to overcome a fear-based life.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh no, I don't want anyone to feel that they must remain celibate just out of fear. I just think that people place a lot of huge expectations and values on sex, when it doesn't have to be an enormous deal. If you want to have sex I certainly hope that you go for it, I don't want anyone to deny themselves based on fear.

But I do just want to point out that people can be celibate for lots of reasons.


----------



## tankyguy (Jul 22, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> Tankyguy, I like your posts and I appreciate your candid nature. I encourage you not give up on yourself or sex or a loving relationship. All 3 are entirely worthy pursuits.



Who said I was giving up on myself, the possibility for a relationship or anything else?


I certainly don't intend to give up on love. I'm just prioritizing other things. I'm sure a relationship with the right person can be a wonderful thing, but at the same time I accept that for some people it's just not in the cards. Either way, I'm playing the hand I've been dealt as best I can.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 22, 2013)

You are men. Go forth and FUCK. 


I was younger for my first kiss. Like 12 or 13. The year I turned 18 was when all the fun stuff happened... giving/receiving oral, fingering, then finally i did IT with my bf at the time. Sex was weird amd not incredibly pleasureable with him so i didnt give it up often. After we broke up I was celibate for quite a few years until about 3 years ago when i had my first casual sex encouter with a friend and it was like a switch was flipped and i realized how amazing sex can feel! Since then, i have been with men that are (waaaaay) bigger and (waaaay) better than my ex. I currently have 2 sex partners that i love being with for different reasons. One is extremely adventerous (like, we dun it allll over the county... abandoned houses, the side of the road, in the woods. We've been kickin it for over a year and only ONCE was it in an actual bed) and he likes to get wild and rough. And the other guy...we only do it at his house, but i just think hes so damn sexy and he has the most beautifuk penis i have ever seen. The man could make a lot of money doing porn. Its HUGE.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm going to guess my first post helped spark where things headed in this thread. I'm not going to lie and say that Archetypus was off-base with some of what he said, but as loopy very eloquently stated, we all have our own preferences and our own ways of doing things. Sure, I'm not the most confident guy, and I'm also not very proactive in the dating scene (which should be obvious from my first post), but it's not as simple as "fear" or introversion. There are several reasons that have nothing to do with emotional state, that keep me from pursuing a relationship. I won't go into them in detail, but suffice it to say, physical issues beyond my control, as well as financial problems, are a big part of it. 

Also, in regards to sex, I didn't single it out because again, I just don't have any interest in "casual" sex. I really don't. Will I change my mind after my first time? I can't say for sure, but I very much doubt it. It might sound like I'm bullshitting or that I'm masquerading as some "nice guy" stereotype, but I would just genuinely prefer to have that kind of intimate relationship with someone that I share a mutual bond with--otherwise, I honestly don't think it would do much for me. It's not just sex either, but any kind of physical interaction like that. If that makes me some "effeminate, be-dicked girl", then whatever. I'll be the first to admit that I've never been the alpha-male type, and frankly, I'd sooner ritualistically rip out my fingernails than to become another narcissistic knuckle dragger with my head up my ass. (Not that all alpha-male types are like that, of course.)

In other words, what loopy and tad said are spot on, and if I could rep either of them, it would have been done .


----------



## J34 (Jul 23, 2013)

Great to see other people come out with similar experiences. I am still a virgin going on 25. I can say my first kiss was when I was 21. Like others before me have said before me some of us just have different priorities in life and in our intimate encounters.

To be perfectly honest, I am pretty oblivious to women showing any interest in me. It so bad that even when it's blatantly obvious, I just don't pick up on it. Its embarrassing to say that the dates I have been on have been initiated by the women. Its not to say that I unwillingly go on these dates, as we talk and get to know each other long before we go out. Though it seems that when we go out I really have little interest in escalating physically. 

Despite this, I believe it doesn't make me any less of a man. It's great to know that my friends and family respect who I am.


----------



## analikesyourface (Jul 23, 2013)

I was... 12? When I first had an open mouth kiss... I honestly can say I didn't really enjoy making out until VERY recently. Like literally last night was the first time I just made out with somebody for a while and really, really, REALLY liked it 

I "lost my virginity" in the standard term at 15. Mind you, that was by force... and I have no recollection of it. I just remember having to ... um... hope that my pro-life friends didn't hate me forever. 

I didn't know HOW to really enjoy sex/masturbation/everything until I was just about to turn 17. I am unlike most girls, when I considered myself to be losing my virginity (mentally) I had my first orgasm. 

Prescribed medications+street drugs at an early age= not developing correctly sexually. So I didn't really have the right hormones pumping until I was like 16 I don't think. Buuut I also didn't start growth spurting until 18 so I guess that makes sense, haha. 

Losing my virginity (what I consider it to be) was fantabulous. I lost it in my friends parents INCREDIBLY soft bed. Because I'm an arse like that.....


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 23, 2013)

agouderia said:


> _...a little time, patience and tolerance helps a lot. Some people are shy, not comfortable with spilling their *intimate beans* prima facie - that needs not only time but also trust...._


Not exactly sure of what these "intimate beans" are, nor precisely-where the _prima facie_ is located...



Esther said:


> "_I smell a troll._"


That's actually my Axe body spray...


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 23, 2013)

Yakatori said:


> That's actually my Axe body spray...



College boy? I thought men grew out of the axe phase


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2013)

I was in my twenties for both. I was an abused child so I didn't trust anyone and it took a lot for me to let someone in. It happened to be the same man for both, although there was a time period between both, lol.

The nice thing is all these years later, we still have a very affectionate warm friendship that's survived marriages (no one was married while we were messing around). His is going strong, while mine is over, thankfully.


----------



## Archetypus (Jul 24, 2013)

Am I only one who sees how bizarre this is? We're on a forum more or less dedicated to sexual attraction, in a thread about first times...and I'm being thoroughly ass-handed by a pack of feral virgins because I suggest that their non-stories might be exciting as stories.

And as if I needed any more proof that you guys really need to get some, none of the posters who actually know what's up took offense, or at least had the decency to shrug it off.

Anyhow, I apologize to any who did take offense, it was not my intent. Mods, should you care to delete another of my comments, I understand and I forgive you in advance.

I'm toying with the idea of starting a thread about LAST TIMES, as in what it was like the last time you did the hunka-chunka, but maybe this forum isn't as broad minded as all that...

Oh BTW, why come nobody is repping me? Is it because I'm fat??


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 24, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> Am I only one who sees how bizarre this is? We're on a forum more or less dedicated to sexual attraction, in a thread about first times...and I'm being thoroughly ass-handed by a pack of feral virgins because I suggest that their non-stories might be exciting as stories.
> 
> And as if I needed any more proof that you guys really need to get some, none of the posters who actually know what's up took offense, or at least had the decency to shrug it off.
> 
> ...



Last I checked we were on the BHM/FFA board which is to talk about anything we like, sexual related or not. This isn't the Fat Sexuality board. If you want to make that board go ahead, but you might want to put it in the Fat Sexuality board as that is where it would belong.


----------



## Tad (Jul 24, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> Oh BTW, why come nobody is repping me? Is it because I'm fat??



This ^^^^ comment is, I'd suggest, either:
- the self-satisfied sneer of the successful troll, or 
- the comment of someone who is so wilfully oblivious that there isn't much point in responding. 

Either way, not worth going into why your latest post is so full of it that it is leaving brown stains on my monitor..... time to go use the lovely 'ignore' function.


----------



## Esther (Jul 24, 2013)

Tad said:


> ..... time to go use the lovely 'ignore' function.



You always have the best advice, Tad!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2013)

Did someone call the WAAAAAAAmbulance? 

I've noticed a lot of new contributors and unfortunately with that comes some trollishness. How people expect backpats while insulting others for not petting them or giving them rep is kind of hilarious. 

And Tad, not so sure I'd use the word, 'successful' in this case, but that may be a matter of opinion.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 24, 2013)

Tad said:


> ...time to go use the lovely 'ignore' function.



In 6 years on Dimensions, I have used the ignore function once. 
The person I put on ignore DIED. 

Seriously.

Since then, I am reluctant to put anyone on ignore for fear of tragic results.







_Although...maybe I should hire out my services as a CONRACT IGNORER. Contracts can be paid by sending items from my Amazon wish list._


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 24, 2013)

Archetypus said:


> Am I only one who sees how bizarre this is? We're on a forum more or less dedicated to sexual attraction, in a thread about first times...and I'm being thoroughly ass-handed by a pack of feral virgins because I suggest that their non-stories might be exciting as stories.
> 
> And as if I needed any more proof that you guys really need to get some, none of the posters who actually know what's up took offense, or at least had the decency to shrug it off.
> 
> ...



No offense taken here, I was simply giving my own view point to show that it's not always as black and white as you think. Instead of getting pissed that you're called out for not being the definitive voice of all that is reason, use it as a learning experience. Everyone's different.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 24, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> You are men. *Go forth and FUCK*.
> 
> 
> ...



"Go forth and FUCK" -- love it. If you don't mind I think I'm going to appropriate this phrase and us it whenever possible.

Oh and I was 15 when I first really kissed a girl and 17 when I lost my virginity. First time kind of sucked but ever since has been at least decent -- sometimes great.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 24, 2013)

Paquito said:


> ...
> 
> I just think that people place a lot of huge expectations and values on sex, when it doesn't have to be an enormous deal.
> ...




Yes I certainly agree. Sex is great but by itself its not a life altering event.


That said -- for me at least -- not having sex can become an enormous deal. I would start to climb the walls if a dry spell lasted more than a few weeks. Which brings me to the best benefit of being married -- sex on tap (now if I didn't have to be away from home for work four nights a week).


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Jul 26, 2013)

I apparently full on made out with a girl when I was a wee child, but I don't remember it at all.

First real open mouth was at like 17. I was hanging out with a lady friend and we both were enamored with each other. I'm not proud to say it was in the parking lot of a local hardee's/carl's jr. I honestly had no clue what I was doing, but I got a wow, and it kept happening so I patted myself on the back having an inner dialogue with myself saying, "You did good kid!".


----------



## warwagon86 (Jul 28, 2013)

First kiss for me was when I was about 12 - to be honest I cannot remember much about it other than it was at a young persons disco hahahaha! 

First time for sex was when I was 17 when I was at a house party!


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, this will be a short post...

I've never Frenched and never had sex. I'm not that big on pushing my tongue into someone else's mouth (and haven't had that many kisses anyway), and the right woman simply hasn't come along. Not to mention, I live in my sister's spare room and have no actual income -- not a recipe for a successful relationship at any level.

Heh... there's a reason I wouldn't mind being a kept man, hm?


----------



## wjn319 (Aug 6, 2013)

First kiss was when I was 18....really very nice girl around my age who was much more experienced than me. I was using my best "moves" to get as far as I could....but alas, she appeased me with a few simple moments of kissing. 


I lost my virginity about a year later. That started a relationship that lasted almost 4 years. This woman was 45. I was away from home and way over my head.


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kiss (with tongue) .... I was 12 and playing Truth-Or-Dare on a school bus during a 7th Grade trip. My BFF dared me to kiss my crush and although I pretended to be mad/embarrassed - it was great.

Sex ... I was 14 and it was right before Spring Break during my Freshman year of high school. In fact, it happened during the school day; my HS had an open-campus policy where students could come and go as they pleased (leave for lunch, free periods, etc.). It was with my HS boyfriend and we went to my house during lunch, watched a little Young & the Restless, did it quickly and went back to school for Algebra 2. LOL!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 7, 2013)

My first open-mouth kiss was a few years ago. It was with this girl I liked who lived like 2 or so hours away from here. But anyways, she came for a visit and we hung out. Had lunch together and just went to different places and talked and whatnot. Right before she was about to leave, we kissed. It felt pretty good.

Unfortunately, we decided to stay friends a few weeks after that. We barely talk now, though.


----------



## Esther (Aug 8, 2013)

Kiss: Age 14, with a boy I met during the summer before highschool. It was sloppy but I enjoyed it. Nothing came of it. The guy came through my work recently and he is now a tanned dreamboat with long blonde surfer hair!

I didn't lose my virginity until I was 19, with someone I truly loved. We ended up dating for 7 years afterward. We parted ways not long ago on sad, but friendly terms. When you start dating someone that young, sometimes you just grow up and grow apart.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 8, 2013)

Additional Question:

Was there any music playing when you had your first? Can you remember it?


----------



## bigmac (Aug 8, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Additional Question:
> 
> Was there any music playing when you had your first? Can you remember it?



No music the first time but I have to say Nirvana's Nevermind CD is great music to get busy to.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 11, 2014)

I know this is old, but going through old threads that sound fun to reply to so: 

First "kiss" 14. 
First actual like open-mouth, super-awesome tongue battling with each other makeout session kiss, 19. 
First time actually having sex: Proudly 20! I'm too shy to not have waited to meet someone I really cared for/loved/connected with, but I refused to have random sex, even though I was given the opportunity to numerous times. So I'm glad I waited and it was an awesome experience to say the least.


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't think I ever replied to this, so I'll go too. 

First relationship: 14. I just note this because it's funny that we didn't even kiss, or do anything physical. He was (later to be acknowledged) gay, and I hadn't yet realized I should want to do those things. 

First open-mouth kiss: 15. It was dismal. Completely awful, and I pointedly avoided it for months after that. 

Sex: 17, with someone who I had been with for a year already. It was pretty mediocre, but we got better.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2014)

Kiss: 14. And I saw stars. She blinded me with Science! :smitten:

Sex: 18. College. Good Times.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 12, 2014)

who the fuck am I kidding? I love pedo jokes!


----------



## Missamanda (Mar 12, 2014)

First kiss: Was 6 with the older girl next door. Scandalous. 
First open mouth: 15 with my best friend at the time. This time It was a guy. 
Sex: 17 same person as first open mouth kiss. Was terrible. I got better he didn't.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 12, 2014)

First kiss was at sixteen with a friend that I had a bit of a crush on. It was lovely.
There were a lot of, ah, coordination and logistical meetings with a few different parties before I hooked up with a guy when I was twenty. Good times.


----------



## lille (Mar 12, 2014)

15 for both, same guy and we dated for four years.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 12, 2014)

First kiss: 11 years old with the girl two houses down from me. 
First sexy time: 15 years old at a party in the woods playing truth or dare. I don't turn down dares lol.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 12, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> First kiss: 11 years old with the girl two houses down from me.
> First sexy time: 15 years old at a party in the woods playing truth or dare. I don't turn down dares lol.


I've got a dare for ya!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Mar 12, 2014)

First Kiss: 11 years old with a boy I had a crush on.

First Open-Mouth Kiss: 12 years old with same boy as above.

Sex: 24! I wanted to wait until I met the man I would marry...we were engaged for 7 years, but we ended up going our separate ways. We're still friends though.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 13, 2014)

Goreki said:


> I've got a dare for ya!



hahaha get out of here with that shit.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 13, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha get out of here with that shit.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 13, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha get out of here with that shit.


That's very rude! What makes you think you know what my dare is? Eh?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 13, 2014)

Goreki said:


> That's very rude! What makes you think you know what my dare is? Eh?



Because I know you're a dirty Australian pervert!


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 13, 2014)

Goreki said:


> That's very rude! What makes you think you know what my dare is? Eh?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Because I know you're a dirty Australian pervert!



Wait...... she's AUSTRALIAN?!

----------------
Anyway, here's the contribution I've been a little hesitant to add:

Kiss: 22

For the next part I don't have a straightforward answer, but I'll break it down this way....
Lovemaking / fooling around: 23 - Same guy as the kiss. We were together for about four years.
Actual textbook sex: Not yet. My lady parts have been a little....broken.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 13, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Wait...... she's AUSTRALIAN?!
> 
> ----------------
> Anyway, here's the contribution I've been a little hesitant to add:
> ...


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 14, 2014)

First kiss: eighteen.

First sex: 23 or 24.

Funny thing. I was with the first guy I kissed, and we were making out. We got undressed, and he lay on top of me. He thought he penetrated, and didn't. I didn't have the heart to tell him, and he was too inexperienced to know. :doh: I wonder if he considers me his first?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 14, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


>



LOLLL YOU CRACK ME UP.


----------



## BigCutieAspen (Mar 16, 2014)

first kiss 18, lost it at 20 :$


----------



## Goreki (Mar 17, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Wait...... she's AUSTRALIAN?!


I don't wear my chlamydia carrying rapist koala on my sleeve, but yes I am.
But only half!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 17, 2014)

Goreki said:


> I don't wear my chlamydia carrying rapist koala on my sleeve, but yes I am.
> But only half!



Half dirty Australian, half amazing kiwi.

ALL BLACKS!!


----------



## Treach (Mar 17, 2014)

First kiss: 14. She was the first girl I ever fell hard for so in my head the kiss is still this magical, knock-my-socks-off event that I'm sure was actually pretty crummy for the both of us. I've gotten much better since then.

V-Card: 26. I lived my life being popular for being gregarious and hilarious but I never stopped feeling like someone on the outside looking in because of my enormity. So I was always mortified of actually getting to the intercourse part of sex. Silver lining, though; I managed to get great at oral thanks to my fear of actual sex...also I'd like to hope that, like kissing, I've gotten better since.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 18, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Half dirty Australian, half amazing kiwi.
> 
> ALL BLACKS!!


What the fuck did you just call me, Josie? Oh my god, is it ever on!
notakiwinotakiwinotakiwinotakiwi


----------



## MapleMist (Mar 21, 2014)

:blush: I'm a 23-year-old female who has never been kissed, held hands, or been sexually intimate with a guy. Have I had crushes? Sure. However, they never really went anywhere. I'll admit that I'm a late bloomer, but I'm hoping that I would be in my late 30's before I get my first kiss.

In the meantime I'm trying to keep busy with other geeky pursuits and interests...


----------



## Treach (Mar 25, 2014)

MapleMist said:


> :blush: I'm a 23-year-old female who has never been kissed, held hands, or been sexually intimate with a guy. Have I had crushes? Sure. However, they never really went anywhere. I'll admit that I'm a late bloomer, but I'm hoping that I would be in my late 30's before I get my first kiss.
> 
> In the meantime I'm trying to keep busy with other geeky pursuits and interests...



As long as it ends up being awesome, let it take all the time in the world.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 25, 2014)

MapleMist said:


> :blush: I'm a 23-year-old female who has never been kissed, held hands, or been sexually intimate with a guy. Have I had crushes? Sure. However, they never really went anywhere. I'll admit that I'm a late bloomer, but I'm hoping that I would be in my late 30's before I get my first kiss.
> 
> In the meantime I'm trying to keep busy with other geeky pursuits and interests...



we clearly haven't met. 

How YOU doing?


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 26, 2014)

MapleMist said:


> "_...but I'm hoping that I *would* be in my late 30's *before* I get my first kiss......_"


Are you sure that's what you mean?


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok.. let me put in my stats..

I honestly can't remember my first kiss, so it could not have been good, but I am guessing it was 15 or 16.

as far as sex, I was 23 or 24... I was a late bloomer.


----------

